# IPHONE 4 BRICKE (si si c'est possible!)



## baronmat (7 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Suite à une "unexpected error" lors d'un reboot sur un iphone 4  semitethered, j'ai le droit à la belle pomme qui s'allume et séteint.

J'ai déjà suivi pas mal de post, de nombreuse manip mais rien n'y fait  et quand je vois que plus de 800 personnes sont passés sur ce post http://forums.macg.co/iphone/probleme-restauration-iphone-1114842.html
je me dis que le sujet mérite vraiment réflexion.
Alors oui j'ai déjà essayé redsnow, tinyumbrella, les manip de DFU, j'ai  même touché au HOSTS mais rien n'y fait... la pomme reste là et  clignote.
Petite précision, si l'iphone n'est pas branché la pomme n'apparait pas,  dès que je le branche elle se rallume puis rentre dans un cycle de  pomme (13s) / éteint (10s) / pomme (13s) / éteint (10s) etc...

Deux amis qui touche un peu plus que moi ont essayé mais rien à faire...
La restauration Itunes balance sur des erreurs 2001, 1600, que j'ai essayé de réparer en vain...

Alors voilà, pour tous ceux qui soutiennent le fait qu'un iphone ne peut  être brické complétement j'étais 100% avec vous mais là, j'ai plus que  des doutes...

Je compte sur vous et si certains on le même problème faites signe!

Salut


----------



## baronmat (9 Juillet 2012)

Personne pour trouver une petite solution?


----------



## ederntal (10 Juillet 2012)

baronmat a dit:


> Personne pour trouver une petite solution?



J'ai eu exactement le même problème avec un iPhone encore sous garantie. Je n'avais jamais réussi à passer cette maudite pomme grise.
Apple me l'a changé gratuitement à l'Apple Store (sinon c'était 199$+tx).


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Juillet 2012)

En tout cas, tu n'es pas seul, loin de là...


----------



## G4lover (14 Juillet 2012)

Est ce que tu as essayé une restauration en MODE RECOVERY ? Normalement ça passe tout ..   J'avais aussi un gros soucis du même genre, et rien à faire que ce soit restauration itunes ( erreurs diverses ), mode dfu....    

ça n'a marché qu'en mode recovery .


----------

